# 
. , ,    .     .  ,      . :           - 2     ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

-   .

----------


## Svetishe

- .

----------


## kontroler

-     .       ,  ?         .

----------


## Svetishe

*kontroler*,      ,

----------

,     .    -  ,       .     .

----------

